# Anyone Fishing?



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Not a whole lot of activity here. Has anyone been bass fishing lately?
I have been hitting the farm ponds, Still catching a few in southern ohio.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was out within last week and a half and pulled in some smaller bass out of a couple of farm ponds here in southern Ohio. I live and fish around Athens. Where in southern Ohio are you? I think I'm probably done with bass for the year, but give me a few warm days and you never know!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I went last weekend but didnt have the opertunity to go this weekend. It was a slow bite. Got 1 fish on 2 bites in 1 hour of fishing. I am wanting to go out at least one more time.










:)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hooked into a few real nice ones at Portage Lakes while crappie fishing. One was 4lb, one broke the line but was pulling like a big one. They're hitting. Downsize your baits.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I use my go to this time of year in the ponds! Blue and Black Jig with black pork ....many nice ones caught with these. Slow as can be. drives me nuts but works!


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

RiverWalker and myself are heading out Monday somewhere, not sure where yet. I am hoping to head to the Big Pond and hit some smallies which I've been told are hitting on Ruggles. I think I live by the motto "just one more time" when it comes to fishing. RiverWalker has talked me into ice fishing this year too. Scary!

Eric


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Still catching bass ?....YES, i catch smallmouth bass all winter..im not into LM bass fishing!


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll let you know how I do at Edison on Sunday. 2 weeks ago I got into a 4 lber slow rolling a white spinner.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been getting laregemouths on clendein for the past month, flipping docks, and throwing rattle traps on the flats and some on rocks piles with a tube jig. Good Luck


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the info, Its the new year has anyone been fishing since the air temp are still nice. If so let me know.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, I've been fishing but it was in South Carolina, does that count!?

Water temps there were low 40's to High 40's. We were catchin some bass. See my Out of State fishing report for details.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Im headin to Louisiana soon


----------

